# Server Move - TODAY 11AM.



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This is the big one..

UK-M will be moving to a new at 11AM.

The move will take 1-2 hours so the site will be offline for a short time whilst the database is restored.

I'll be posting updates on Twitter if anyone wants to keep informed of progress: http://twitter.com/#!/UK_Muscle

The new server is a beast of a machine.. :lol:

We've called her Sasha.

L


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

You mean we will actually have to log off!!! Poor JP, he only just got his legs back...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DrHunter said:


> You mean we will actually have to log off!!! Poor JP, he only just got his legs back...


I thought the exact same thing! Fcuk Sasha! Its fast enough already....although, how fast is she? :laugh:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

hit the gym at 11 then lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Who's gym?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

JPaycheck said:


> how fast is she? :laugh:


Quad Core Xeon E5520 @ 2.26GHz, 12GB RAM and x4 10,000rpm 150GB Seagate Cheetah SCSI drives striped and mirrored (RAID10).

L


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Quad Core Xeon E5520 @ 2.26GHz, 12GB RAM and x4 10,000rpm 150GB Seagate Cheetah SCSI drives striped and mirrored (RAID10).
> 
> L


ahhh good choice, i think I have something similar :confused1:

EDIT: Actually the word quad is in there, its gotta be good. And core, I like it already.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Quad Core Xeon E5520 @ 2.26GHz, 12GB RAM and x4 10,000rpm 150GB Seagate Cheetah SCSI drives striped and mirrored (RAID10).
> 
> L


 i wish i knew what that meant!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Does this mean I'll have to get a life for a few hours?


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

big steve said:


> i wish i knew what that meant!


It means it is immense that is all


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I might actually get some work done tomorrow then!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

will-uk said:


> It means it is immense that is all


 thats what i thought!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I might do some work at 11 till 1 tomorrow then !!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

is it true your getting a new server due to all the JPaycheck threads?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

its slowed down since you been back !


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

chilisi said:


> For all of your Bull****


jelly you mirin' bro? This might require a new thread!



retro-mental said:


> its slowed down since you been back !


I'll get you up and running again sugar.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

God help the folk on TM for 2 hours eh jpay lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

RJ68 said:


> God help the folk on TM for 2 hours eh jpay lol


haha I just read really. Well actually I post alot in the PHMG vs Hilly thread but thats it. PHMG for the win!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Quad Core Xeon E5520 @ 2.26GHz, 12GB RAM and x4 10,000rpm 150GB Seagate Cheetah SCSI drives striped and mirrored (RAID10).
> 
> L


Quad core = 4 cores 

Xeon = Type of processor

12GB RAM = It has 12 Gigabites of Random Access memory (good for having many applications running at the same time)

150GB Seagate Cheetah SCSI drives = Hard drive is a high performance, high reliability one and is great for business storage.

RAID = Redundant Array of Independent Disks (technology that provides increased storage functions and reliability through redundancy)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Quad core = 4 cores
> 
> Xeon = Type of processor
> 
> ...


I've just quoted my own post above guys for those who missed it the first time.

its all very simple really.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

will-uk said:


> Quad core = 4 cores
> 
> Xeon = Type of processor
> 
> ...


Get you will ,mr boffin :laugh:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I've just quoted my own post above guys for those who missed it the first time.
> 
> its all very simple really.


 :ban:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

will-uk said:


> :ban:


Why?...oh...we posted at the same time. How strange. Well I've been teaching you well I guess.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

chilisi said:


> GEEK ALERT!


You asked.....I googled 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

will-uk said:


> You asked.....I googled
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 fraud :ban:


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

RJ68 said:


> fraud :ban:


Or did I 

I dont like looking Geeky hehe :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

will-uk said:


> I dont like looking Geeky hehe :lol:


How about gay? :laugh:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Lorian said:


> This is the big one..
> 
> The new server is a beast of a machine.. :lol:
> 
> ...


I used to know a street walker called sasha and she was also a beast, 300lbs and used to walk soho's streets in all her finery, £20 could get you PLENTY, aah the good old days..


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> How about gay? :laugh:


The worst thing is my snigger was exactly that, like an evil Heheheheheh, however......

Im going to tell Lorian you have hijacked his thread.... HIJACKING A MOD/ADMINS THREAD tut tut hehehe 

:ban:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> I used to know a street walker called sasha and she was also a beast, 300lbs and used to walk soho's streets in all her finery, £20 could get you PLENTY, aah the good old days..


ahh man that takes me back, she used to give one hell of a roll job.



will-uk said:


> The worst thing is my snigger was exactly that, like an evil Heheheheheh, however......
> 
> Im going to tell Lorian you have hijacked his thread.... HIJACKING A MOD/ADMINS THREAD tut tut hehehe
> 
> :ban:


I might have to ban Lorian, he's stifling my creativity 

Your founder and owner has spoken.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Quad Core Xeon E5520 @ 2.26GHz, 12GB RAM and x4 10,000rpm 150GB Seagate Cheetah SCSI drives striped and mirrored (RAID10).
> 
> L


a thing of pure beauty, 2 hours of h3ll whilst i wait for beautiful sasha to come into my life


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

150gb?! How does that work then? :confused1:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

chilisi said:


> What does that all actually mean ?


It means it should have been called Jay Cutler's Big Brother 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Witch-King said:


> 150gb?! How does that work then? :confused1:


You've confused me now!

What are you asking?

L


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Bumping this so people remember not to start typing a massive reply at 10.58AM !!

Updates will be posted here is you want to follow progress:

http://twitter.com/#!/UK_Muscle

L


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Not long now!! Time to actually get some work done....


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a uni house to clean before I move out. Maybe I should do it now...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Well i was goning to go on about the state of .........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

How unreliable.

11:00am and nothing.

Thought this place ran like clockwork...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Lorian you should look at an ssd, i have one and it puts regular hard drives to shame.

A mate has three in raid 0 and he's pushing over 1000mb/s

Or how about one revo drive 

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-081-OC&groupid=701&catid=14&subcat=1427


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dazzza said:


> Lorian you should look at an ssd, i have one and it puts regular hard drives to shame.
> 
> A mate has three in raid 0 and he's pushing over 1000mb/s
> 
> ...


I use an SSD at home but personally wouldn't run them in a server yet. It's a safe bet that the next UK-M server (probably around 2014) will be SSD based. though.

Closing this now so that it doesn't keep cropping up in the New Posts list!

L


----------

